
Show HN: Edit Google Docs in the Shower via Amazon Echo - acucciniello
https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-doc
======
hfourm
so this is for capturing shower thoughts?

~~~
acucciniello
That is where the idea for this skill originated but can be used for adding to
docs normally

